# OSHA regulations regarding ladder safty ?



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

*OSHA regulations regarding ladder safety ?*

does anyone know for sure if you need to wear personal fall protection when working on a 6' to 10' step ladder ?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> does anyone know for sure if you need to wear personal fall protection when working on a 6' to 10' step ladder ?


http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=standards&p_id=10839

Check this


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not Required...

Fixed ladders taller than 24' yes...


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Not Required...
> 
> Fixed ladders taller than 24' yes...


i think read that somewhere, but do you have a link for it ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No but you are free to look... :laughing:

Common sense alone say no way on a 6' ladder. You are at a 4' height max with 2' of fall before the protection kicks in leaving a 2' drop, then the ladder falls on top of you.... :laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I was half way up on a 6' ladder when I had my ladder accident. Six years later, hundreds of thousands of dollars in surgeries, a new knee, a new shoulder and lots of pain later I can almost function normally. It's not the fall, it's the landing that gets you.

Mark


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At the coal plants I work at, you can use a 6' step ladder without fall protection. If you go over 4' above grade, you need a harness, you better have it on, or they will run you. Your best bet is to use a retractable lanyard, because you can use it any height.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheese plant I worked at recently required full harness with retractable laniard on any height over 2 steps. And they watched to make sure you do and it better be tied off, or it's the door.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looky here...

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=22128

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=25906


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Cheese plant I worked at recently required full harness with retractable laniard on any height over 2 steps. And they watched to make sure you do and it better be tied off, or it's the door.


 
How do you tie off if you need a ladder to reach your tie off point?


----------



## Rotorooter (Oct 14, 2011)

Safety is key your life is worth living for things happen when you cut corners or least expect it always take the time to do the job safe if the jobs not safe and the customer doesn't want to pay the price to do the job the right way walk away there is always the next one let them find someone els tell them good luck


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Rotorooter said:


> Safety is key your life is worth living for things happen when you cut corners or least expect it always take the time to do the job safe if the jobs not safe and the customer doesn't want to pay the price to do the job the right way walk away there is always the next one let them find someone els tell them good luck


please post an intro in the intro section, its easy


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

the company and where we work the rule is 100% tie off 6; and above


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rotorooter said:


> Safety is key your life is worth living for things happen when you cut corners or least expect it always take the time to do the job safe if the jobs not safe and the customer doesn't want to pay the price to do the job the right way walk away there is always the next one let them find someone els tell them good luck


 




Yes, please post us an intro in the intriduction section. (years in the trade, licenses held, etc)

By the way, you list 'Westchester' as your location. Would that happen to be Westchester county in NY?


----------



## Rotorooter (Oct 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes, please post us an intro in the intriduction section. (years in the trade, licenses held, etc)
> 
> By the way, you list 'Westchester' as your location. Would that happen to be Westchester county in NY?


Yes it is


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rotorooter said:


> Yes it is


 




I'm very familiar with it. I lived in Tuckahoe and Eastchester when I was a child. Mamaronek, Rye, Yonkers etc. were all places I am familiar with.

You must run into some real old cast iron in those old buildings. Probably 100 year old buildings and the like.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Rotorooter said:


> Yes it is


We'd still like to see an intro...

Back OT, there's a key phrase here when it comes to un-safety, "I was only trying to save some time."


----------



## Rotorooter (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes I actually live in Yonkers so I am used to working with old piping like brass water lines and what not you have to be very careful when dealing with these old building and home I work all over westchester Putnam rockland and the Bronx are you still in the area


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rotorooter said:


> Yes I actually live in Yonkers so I am used to working with old piping like brass water lines and what not you have to be very careful when dealing with these old building and home I work all over westchester Putnam rockland and the Bronx are you still in the area


 



No. I call Florida home now. I was basically raised in Rockland county. I know Rockland better than Westchester.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My apologies to Bayside 500. Sorry for highjacking your thread. By the way, how is HousePlumber? I know you two work together.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ranman said:


> the company and where we work the rule is 100% tie off 6; and above


so please explain to me how you tie off all the time then ?

do you mean someone runs an OSHA approved cable system or something ?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> My apologies to Bayside 500. Sorry for highjacking your thread. By the way, how is HousePlumber? I know you two work together.


no apologies needed, houseplumber is doing well.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> so please explain to me how you tie off all the time then ?
> 
> do you mean someone runs an OSHA approved cable system or something ?


I meant to say when your feet are above 6' . 
you have tie off options above. with in beds 1/2" rod or tie off straps. 
its a pain but we get paid to fallow the rules.


----------



## Rotorooter (Oct 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> No. I call Florida home now. I was basically raised in Rockland county. I know Rockland better than Westchester.


I was thinking of moving to Florida everyone says there is no work I work for Roto rooter for the past 5 years but you never know what you are going to make each week is different based on what kind of calls that come in I have bin plumbing in new York for just about 15 years I am Tring to update my profile I am viewing this site from a smart phone I think that is one of the problems


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bayside500 said:


> so please explain to me how you tie off all the time then ?
> 
> do you mean someone runs an OSHA approved cable system or something ?


I'm thinking something like this... :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I'm thinking something like this... :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'm thinking something like this... :laughing:


Where's the rest of that picture?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> Where's the rest of that picture?





> Forum Posting Rules:
> 
> The following is a list of basic guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms Of Service , and Advertising Rules. Please read through all of these sections before using our site and contact us if you have questions..
> 
> ...


I guess the moderators must have cropped the picture for me...
You missed it sorry.... :laughing:

See you can't even say it here....


----------



## Gaines21 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks red wood


----------

